# I'd Buy That For A Dollar.....!



## webestang64 (Mar 16, 2014)

Foldex (Fold-Lux) 620




A quick scan Konica IR shots.....











Really like shooting with this one, since I can just shoot 120 and not have to re-spool to a 620.....LOL




Shot I took this winter with HP5.....


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 16, 2014)

You got both for a $1 each ?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 16, 2014)

Level off that second shot of the bridge and that'd be fantastic. Nom worthy...


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 16, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> You got both for a $1 each ?



Yep....garage sales and flea markets, plus working in camera stores/labs for 25 years I get many cameras for very low prices or sometimes free.



Braineack said:


> Level off that second shot of the bridge and that'd be fantastic. Nom worthy...



Thanks. It's just a quick scan of the neg on my Epson V700, I'll play a little with it and re-post. All my BW is printed in the darkroom.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh boy oh boy it's almost garage sale season! Nice finds, and I agree about the bridge shot. That's drool worthy.


----------

